# 15w - 40 for diesels



## (Batman (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a 79 rabbit 1.5L diesel. I was told all diesels run off 15w - 40. I thought that i would ask around and see the VW community had to say about it. Also this car i just picked up and it has been sitting since 2004. The oil is like thick black tar. I got the car to start but am hesitant to run it. Any suggestions for a type of oil i should use to flush the gunk out? Also any suggestions on which type of oil i should use once cleaned out?? 


Any suggestions are appreciated. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jerem0621 (Jul 25, 2011)

To flush the gunk out I would probably add 1 quart of ATF (yes, ATF) and some conventional oil to start with, 

I would drain the gunk out as much as you can, then add a quart of the ATF, then add some conventional oil 10-30, etc. Cheap, stuff, nothing fancy yet, up to the full mark. And change the oil filter. 

I would then drive the car (if possible) for about 30-100 miles, 

I would then drain the oil while warm. 

Then I would then consider using a good 10-40 synthetic.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

5w40 heavy duty diesel oils are readily available

no matter what... your oil will be black tar in color


----------

